# New Miniature Lamancha triplets



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

My first time posting in the mini mania area so thought I'd start out sharing my FF Casa la Palma Mae babies. 3/13 she gave me three beautiful kids, one buckling and two doelings. I am calling "Casa la Palma" Domingo, Luna and Faith.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you! Their extra special as their dam was one of my first babies born here. I'm just tickled!! _*:wahoo:
*_


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're gorgeous, I love mini manchas with a passion


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , gorgeous babies , such adorable faces


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Very well done photos of some very cute kids!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice photos! And super cute goats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Omg! Can I have one??


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

They are so cute! I want to hug and kiss them!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Adorable kids! It looks like you did a good job disbudding them.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone! im waiting now for this does dam to kid, she's due 3/23.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Lottsagoats! More MM to share  This does dam had twins, one of each. The litlle girl came out with ears but I'm OK with that, she's an F1 and I am hoping to purchase a gopher eared buck for fall. Here they are, Casa la Palma Carmelita and Casa la Palma Sol


----------

